
Easily crack ssh known_hosts files with hashcat - chris408
https://chris408.com/post/how-to-crack-ssh-known_hosts-files-with-hashcat/
======
kerng
I like reading about Linux stuff like this including tool usage, a lot of red
teaming content is heavily focused on Windows.

